

Astronaut falling into black hole would be burned not crushed - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/astrophysics-fire-in-the-hole-1.12726

======
andrewcooke
this is a surprisingly good article; read past the cutsie bits ("blackholes
run a temperature") and it gives a very good summary of the problem.

